

What is the best Ad Network? - samwise

I'll looking for an ad networking for a site of mine. Could you guys share some of your rates and experiences?
======
nirbar77
The best ad network depends on your site type and results. In reality you need
to check which is the best network for YOU. Google Ad Sense can be good for
one site but bad for another. The issue here is try and see. There are others
ad networks that might give more infromation like ad brite, and etc. (I can
give you the full list if you like of most of the known companies). If you are
a forum on a certain product (such ipod) you might need to check other sites
that are more designated to this kind of product. All in all it is just
depends on what is on your site...and your traction

~~~
rms
Do you know if any of the major ad networks will take ads for adult or
otherwise NSFW sites?

~~~
joshwa
Usually no, but there are ad networks and TONS of affiliate programs available
to you.

------
samwise
This might seem like a strange question. We have made it so that it is very
easy for one to click on our adsense ads by accident. Do you think google will
block out account?Would they even notice?

